# How Bill Gates redefines charity



## News Feeder (Jun 18, 2010)

Charity has existed for as long as man has had enough to share.* Compassion is our basic drive to give for those less fortunate than ourselves.* Be it alm coins to the poor from the church in the 1500′s or Bill Gates giving 50 Billion dollar checks to foundations to give in his name.* The [...] 












More...


----------

